

The word "intuitive" isn't (2008) - fogus
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/01/word-intuitive-isnt.html

======
ThomPete
Intuition is learned. Something is intuitive not because it’s universally
understood but because we have learned the meaning of it from a holistic point
of view. This requires lots and lots of experience and, for that matter, trial
and error.

Metaphors are only meaningful in retrospect. Don’t count on the physical-
looking button to be intuitive just because it’s a metaphor from real life.
Once you tell someone what a specific element means, they will most probably
understand it, but not because of the metaphor itself.

There are no Bablefish in UX Designing products and services is like speaking
French. Not everyone understands it. Comprenez-vous? The noob might pick up a
word here and there, but they aren’t, by any metrics, comfortable with
participating in the conversation.

This all leads to the following conclusion:

Intuitive interaction is for experts, not for noobs Understanding something
intuitively really means that you understand it holistically. If you
understand it holistically, you can fill in the gaps. This doesn’t mean you
shouldn’t make your design intuitive or improve on it—not at all. Just
understand that you are doing it for those who already speak the language, not
for the noobs.

So let’s stop obsessing over whether something is intuitive and start
obsessing over whether it’s understandable.

